# Just broke 60k miles



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats on 60k...when I first read this title I thought it said..."just broke, 60k miles" and I was like oh noooooo. heh


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Why are you replacing the fuel filters? I thought those were good for a lot longer than the 30K you put on them.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> Why are you replacing the fuel filters? I thought those were good for a lot longer than the 30K you put on them.


Probably based off dealer recommendation and not based on gm service interval


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Fuel filters are based off of gallons of diesel used, not miles driven. If he's only averaging 38 MPG, I would say 2 at 60k sounds about right. I'm at 48k and have changed mine once, but my MPG is a bit better than his.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> Fuel filters are based off of gallons of diesel used, not miles driven. If he's only averaging 38 MPG, I would say 2 at 60k sounds about right. I'm at 48k and have changed mine once, but my MPG is a bit better than his.


It's a good day - I learned something. Thanks.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

$2.39 for diesel, you lucky dog! It is still $2.66 here. Sounds like all in all things are going well for you. You are putting in some serious seat time.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> $2.39 for diesel, you lucky dog! It is still $2.66 here. Sounds like all in all things are going well for you. You are putting in some serious seat time.


Up here in CT it's $3.80/gal so...yeah...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

OkieTD said:


> Bought her new about a year ago, several road trips, lots of daily grinding, and a few car washes later...
> 
> Things I have had to do: monthly oil changes (every 4.5-5k miles), 2 fuel filters (dealer charges me 230 to do an oil change, rotation, and fuel filter), a bottle of stanadyne every 3 or 4 tanks, a few boxes of DEF from the local autoparts store, and I am about to change the tires for the first time (probably a little late, but whatever)
> 
> ...


Is that a trouble-free 60K miles?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The lumbar kit I have a group buy open for goes a LONG way in improving the driver seat comfort on long drives. It eliminated all of my lower back soreness on long drives. I can't imagine driving my Cruze without it now. Since my wife has been driving it too, she definitely notices the difference when she sits in the passenger seat.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

that's awesome feedback! I've got a '14 LT Turbo that just broke 100,000kms (thats 60kmi) and am looking to upgrade to the diesel powertrain!


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, the only thing we had break was the the flappy mirror cover on the drivers side.. which my wife "swears" just fell off... uh huh... 

She has been an awesome little car. Regarding the fuel filters, I had a horrible experience with a 2007 LTZ Suburban and the flippin lifter issue. (GM was telling everyone that using upwards of 1.5qts of oil ever 5k miles was normal....) I ended up having the block replaced, and almost swore off GM vehicles alltogether. The run around i got from the warranty people made taking this to dealer for everything a non issue. (i had done all my own maintenance, oil changes etc, it was a 5.3.. not rocket surgery) as long as this powertrain is still covered, its on them.


----------

